# Collar stuck on the carpet!



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

When I went to let Nala out this am she didn't come to the door. After calling her a few times, I went upstairs and she was lying down with her head resting on the floor. It took me a second to figure it out-the ring of her id tag was caught on the berber carpet. She was at a very awkward angle and I couldn't tell if her leg was also caught up in this tangle. I was able to move her body a little closer to the collar and then unbuckled the collar and then she could move. She was very brave, not a whimper at all. When she was free she licked my face once as if to say, "Thanks Mom! I knew you could get me out of this!" And she seems fine. I was worried because of the awkward angle of her body that her leg was broken or twisted.

Thank goodness this happened while I was home! What if she had been stuck like that for hours or tried to free herself and hurt her neck?!?!

I never even worried about this happening. She usually rolls on her back a lot first thing in the morning and I think that is how it got caught!

I love her beautiful Austrian leather collar and the engraved heart charm she has but I don't think I could ever leave it on her unattended after this episode.
Does anyone use the collars with the name and phone number that are on the webbing of the collar? Any other suggestions? I like to leave a collar on her at home just in case she got out (Which she did once and the sherrif of our small town picked her up-but that is another story!)j

Annie


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

That happened to us once too. It's really scary. Gryff has a collar now that clips closed with a plastic clippy doohickie. Still, he has his ID tag on the collar, but I don't think the same thing would happen with that.


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

I had a similar thing happen to Bacca. We were eating dinner in the kitchen and all of a sudden he was screaming and there was a crazy noise. His name tag on his collar became stuck in the heating vent. He had panicked but thank goodness my DH yanked the vent right out of the floor so it stopped him from panicing. I do not keep a collar on him in the house now but I am not comortable without it so I would like suggestions for what kind to use. Someone suggested a breakaway collar or one with his name and phone number on the collar.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Glad she's ok!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That's really frightening. I always keep a collar on Milo since he starting taking his little runs around the neighborhood. Now even that scares me, not so much when I'm home, but when I'm not. Just what we need. One more thing to worry about.

Thank goodness yours was resolved without incident.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Ivy-it was the small silver ring on her id tag that got stuck not anything actually on the collar!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Boy is that scary!!! I'm so glad Nala was so calm about the whole thing and that you were around to save her!!!

I don't keep a collar on Kodi at home because I don't want to deal with matting as well as the possibility of him getting caught on something. Fortunately, I don't have to worry about him getting out. We live a long way from the road, and he has a really reliable recall. He's never outside alone, but we frequently take him out without a leash or collar on our property. He'll run around, but never gets out of sight and always comes back right away when we call him. Of course, training that has been a lot of (ongoing) work, but it's really worth it!

OTOH, as good as he is, if we lived closer to the street, particularly a busy street like ours, I wouldn't trust it, as good as he is. All it takes is one impulsive run after a squirrel to get a dog into the middle of a busy street! I guess if we DID live close to the street, I would work very hard on teaching him never to approach the door without permission, and then make sure that he was on leash every time he went out.

We also have a porch, so there is a second set of doors in case we get distracted and he (or more often, the cat!!!) gets through the house door when we don't want them out. The cat is IMPOSSIBLE to catch if she gets out, and DOESN'T have a reliable recall.<g>


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

So happy Nala is OK
I have boomerang tags for Oliver and Comet. I guess anything could get caught but thought these were a little better
http://www.boomerangtags.com/page.php?c=collartags&k=h


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't keep collars on my guys in the house because they can get caught on things! Someone else had one catch the tags on their outside deck and I think someone has had them caught in a kennel before too! 

I wonder about those break-away collars. Do they ever help return the animal? My daughter used to use them on her cat and we got calls now and again from someone who had found "the collar" but never the cat. He just strolled in when he got around to it! If the collar is made to come off and comes off pretty easily, then it's about as good as not wearing a collar at all right?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

mintchip said:


> So happy Nala is OK
> I have boomerang tags for Oliver and Comet. I guess anything could get caught but thought these were a little better
> http://www.boomerangtags.com/page.php?c=collartags&k=h


I use what Sally recommended, too. Here's a picture of Tucker's collar... It isn't a breakaway collar but a regular plastic fastener. I don't leave it on him indoors because of matting, and anything could be a hazard, but so could running out the door without any ID on. I guess you have to pick your biggest issue and go with it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

When Scooter was a puppy his collar tag got caught in the grate of the crate. He started screeching, it was an awful sound, scared us to death. Since then we don't put collars on them in the house.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy to know that Nala is okay.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a rolled leather colar on all three of them because they have a tiny magnet hooked on the colar so the doggy door will go up and down. I didn't like the idea of the little round ring that came with the magnet but I don't remember why. Maybe because it could get caught in something.
ANYWAY, I got some of those tiny elastic circles you can get for pony tails. They are a clear rubber band about the size of a dime. You just bend it in half and slip it through the hole on the tag. Then put it around the spot on the colar you want it to be and double the disk back through it. If you don't know what I mean let me know and I will take a pic.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Very frightening but very glad she is okay.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Those collar tags that Sheri posted look good!

I don't keep Roscoe's collar on him at home because I am afraid of just this - we have berber carpet too, and there are plenty of other things it could get caught on. However, we live in a condo so it's literally impossible for him to escape, so I don't need to worry about his ID being on him while at home.


----------

